# Вопросы-ответы > Психологические консультации >  Подростковый бунт или что- то ещё.

## Алексей Назин

Харе Кришна :vanca calpa: . Признаюсь, я делаю причёску как у Гитлера. Безумие это. Понравилась. Но не знаю,есть ли в этом что-то плохого, может сменить? Хотя с ней я чувствую себя дисциплинированнее. Порядок стараюсь делать не только в голове, но и на ней. Она аккуратная, ровная. Странный я, глуп ещё немного. Нужно учиться у великих людей(даже, если они демоны) но их плохие качества я не впитываю, не развиваю.Непонятно, почему я так делаю, я не нацист, расизм не имеет логического обоснования.  Скажите, может не стоит это делать, сменить причёску(хотя такая же, или почти такая же есть и у знаменитостей)?

----------


## Вирочана дас

ХАРЕ КРИШНА. Спасибо Вам за вопрос. Да, уверен, что  надо сменить прическу. И нужно учиться не у великих людей, тем более, если они демоны, а нужно учиться у хороших, добрых, светлых людей. Это будет правильно. Если Вы чувствуете, что есть еще легкомыслие, глупость, то общайтесь с мудрыми людьми, и более того попытайтесь принять кого-то из таких людей наставником и советуйтесь с ним по всем вопросам. А вообще возьмите за правило жизни –  принимать все хорошее и чистое, и отказываться от всего плохого и низкосортного.

 Например: Когда Вы приходите в продуктовый магазин, Вы же стараетесь выбирать хорошие, качественные продукты? Вы же не покупаете, например испорченные  или просроченные. Так и в жизни нужно выбирать лучшее, качественное и стараться быть похожим на достойных людей и не в коем случае не принимать что –либо связанное с демонами и низшими существами, их прически, привычки и все другое. Это опасно, потому, что, подражая кому-то даже просто внешне, Вы перенимаете энергию этого человека, и это принесет Вам в жизни много страданий. “С кем поведешься, от того и наберешься”, говорит мудрость. 

Так, что будьте очень осторожны в выборе общения и ценностей жизни. Будьте удачливы!

----------


## Алексей Назин

Спасибо. Ну я и так только хорошее впитываю, а насчёт причёски-мне один прабху преданный сказал-раз уж у вас такое чувство, что она вас дисциплинирует, то можно не менять, ничего плохого тут нет. Я не набираюмь плохих качеств от людей. Когда до прихода в МОСК яя слушал Ленинград, я же не начал материться, и при общении с однокурсниками не пью и не курю, сленг их не перенял. У вас и у другого прабху разные мнения насчёт причёски, незнаю кого слушать,

----------


## Вирочана дас

Пожалуйста, прочитайте внимательно еще раз то, что я Вам ответил.

----------


## Алексей Назин

Хорошо, поменяю, поищу другую красивую.  Спасибо :vanca calpa:  Харе Кришна

----------

